# Setting up a Saragosa 10000 (need suggestions)



## alka144

Got a Saragosa 10000 in and wanted to know how you guys think I should set it up. Will be targetting tuna 30-100lbs and AJ's 30-100 lbs. 

My initial thoughts:
-50lb solid JB braid
-Okuma Cedros 50-100 7ft rod
- Grease the drags and go fish:biggrin:


Thoughts?

-Zach


----------



## mad marlin

IMHO if you're planning on jigging the Cedros rod its too long , normally jigging rods are somewhere from 5' to a 5'6 max.
Line you choose it should be ok due to your limited capacity on the gosa 10 if you had a 18K you could have steeped up to a 65lb braid.
my 02 cents


----------



## RonnieS

Go with JB 60 hollow and either 60 or 80 top shot of mono. The JB 60 breaks in the 90's. You can also learn to splice the mono into the hollow for a full strength knottless connection. I learned this by losing 2 good yellowfins to 50 solid / 40 mono. As far as the rod, I am not the one to ask. Check out 360 tuna for some great info.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

SEA MAGIC rod or Jigging Master, but the first one is very well worth the money and a guarantee that can't be beat and come in three sizes and soon a couple more are coming out (I think) and can be bought locally at Serious Tackle in La Marque. They are lite rods and will not wear you out. Watch the splicing video on ytube and you will be set. FISH ON!!!!


----------



## ksong

I expect you use less than 20 lb dag with Saragosa 10000.
There are many decent rods with reasonable prices for using under 20 lbs drag.
As RonneS suggests, I use 60 lb Jerry Brown hollow to target tuna under 120 lb as the line is very consistent and the breaking point is about 90 lb.
I gave up using expensive Japanese PE lines.


----------



## alka144

I'm a little worried about line capacity. How much hollow core 60 lb will the 10000 hold? 

Zach


----------



## red34

If you're looking for a popping setup, the 10K pairs really nicely with our OceanXtreme 40/60. It's a great budget popping setup for 80% of what swims in the GOM. You're probably gonna get 250-275 of the 60 hollow if I had to guess. There is a chart on 360tuna done by BHP tackle on Stella spool capacities with JB lines.


----------



## red34

Here you go. Looks like my 275 was a good guess. Remember, that's under 12-15 lbs of pressure

http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f3/stella-spool-capacities-8803/


----------



## ksong

I used Stella 10000 and Accurite SR20 using 60 lb JB hollow and caught upto 150 lb tuna. Saragosa10000 should be OK with 250 yards of 60 lb braid for tuna under 100 lb in GOM.


----------



## Richgoose

I am looking for a new jigging setup, think im gonna go conventional instead of spinning, and have taken several hard looks at those okuma cedros jigging rods. I like the price but it also makes me wonder if it is up to snuff... has anyone fished those rods and have an opinion one way or another?


----------



## Gluconda

Most important upgrade you can do on a Saragosa is to upgrade the drag!


----------



## ksong

Richgoose said:


> I am looking for a new jigging setup, think im gonna go conventional instead of spinning, and have taken several hard looks at those okuma cedros jigging rods. I like the price but it also makes me wonder if it is up to snuff... has anyone fished those rods and have an opinion one way or another?


Okuma reels get good reviews nowadays , but Okuma rods don't.


----------



## red34

ksong said:


> Okuma reels get good reviews nowadays , but Okuma rods don't.


Agreed. The Cedros rods I've seen and messed with were very flimbsy. Nice Alps components, but a very soft and VERY parabolic e glass rod.

I would highly recommend being patient and getting a higher quality used rod or combo to start with. I promise that jumping into something just because it's what you can afford will burn you in the long run.

Be patient and watch for good deals here, BloodyDecks, 360tuna and you'll get a much better combo for your $$


----------



## mad marlin

red34 said:


> Agreed. The Cedros rods I've seen and messed with were very flimbsy. Nice Alps components, but a very soft and VERY parabolic e glass rod.
> 
> I would highly recommend being patient and getting a higher quality used rod or combo to start with. I promise that jumping into something just because it's what you can afford will burn you in the long run.
> 
> Be patient and watch for good deals here, BloodyDecks, 360tuna and you'll get a much better combo for your $$


great advise Brice


----------



## Dgeddings

Call billy over at billystix when he's back from the holiday's I'm having him build me a rod for my Saragosa 18000, you'd be surprised at how good of a deal they really are


----------



## Day0ne

Gluconda said:


> Most important upgrade you can do on a Saragosa is to upgrade the drag!


Why? They come with carbontex.


----------



## tunasniper

Ditto, I played with a buddy's rod and it just didn't quite fit up par. Maybe it was because it was the 3pc travel version.


----------

